# Budget boat!!



## MOJO (Mar 21, 2014)

I can see that my post wasn't much help! Yes I'M new to this sport and figured I would take some el crapo! I'm wondering what would be the best route to take here! I don't want to jump in the rapid head first as you all know how much things COST!!!!


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

People did answer your question in your other thread on the same topic.......http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f15/budget-boat-52005.html


----------



## MOJO (Mar 21, 2014)

caverdan said:


> People did answer your question in your other thread on the same topic.......http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f15/budget-boat-52005.html


 Your right caverdan they did!! getting the boat for free do you think sending to raftfix and getting coated would be a reasonable idea?


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

Avon Red Seal Inflatable Boat Dinghy 6 Man Raft Project

Hypalon repairs easily. YMMV


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

I think any money spend on coating that boat to make it tougher or more sea worthy.....is a waist of money on a Wally World pool toy. If it's a free boat.....enjoy it for as long as it stays afloat.


----------



## cjhaines (Jul 26, 2013)

Since you live in Utah I'd say skip the budget boat and go rent a boat from the U of U Outdoor Rec Program. That's what we use and those guys are great, and they have a lot of gear you can rent with it as well. Or, if you prefer something closer, check out BYU Outdoors Unlimited. Not the best quality boats, but definitely better than the Intex, IMHO


----------



## utrafter (Aug 10, 2013)

cjhaines said:


> Since you live in Utah I'd say skip the budget boat and go rent a boat from the U of U Outdoor Rec Program. That's what we use and those guys are great, and they have a lot of gear you can rent with it as well. Or, if you prefer something closer, check out BYU Outdoors Unlimited. Not the best quality boats, but definitely better than the Intex, IMHO


I second the UofU renting from them is awesome. And they do a spring gear swap and normally have a couple rafts set up for sale for reasonable prices...


----------



## MOJO (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks for the info on the rentals would be the way to go on anything bigger than the rivers I listed. I think I will try it out this year and see if I get addicted to it!!!


----------

